# Fighting the Flying Circus by Eddie Rickenbacker



## v2 (Jan 4, 2007)

This on-line edition of Eddie Rickenbacker's World War One memoirs dates from the original version published by Stokes in 1919. Captain Rickenbacker, originally from Ohio, was best known as one of the Commanders of the 94th "Hat-in-the-Ring" Squadron, a crack unit of pilots which included many former members of the famed Lafayette Escadrille. The 94th ended the war in France with the highest number of air victories of any American squadron. Captain Rickenbacker later belonged to an association of pilots and Great War air veterans who, in the years immediately following the Second World War, invited many of the new "young" aces from the Pacific and European theaters for informal lectures. These men never lost their keen interest in aviation.

Fighting the Flying Circus


----------

